

Is Android + Qualcomm the New Windows + Intel? - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/wallstreet/2010/11/21/google-android-and-qualcomm-the-big-two-of-smartphones/

======
vesrin
The article is talking about the Qualcomm chip/Android combination.

But something isn't clear to me - the Qualcomm chip for what? Is it the phone
main processor? The RF transceiver? The GPS chip?

~~~
wmf
The main processor and radio, which together comprise a significant fraction
of the phone's cost.

